# I put a deposit down! Meet Sarge . . .



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

Chloe and Sophie will soon have a little brother. This is Sarge at 3 wks.














































Sorry for so many pics. They were all too cute not to share.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Oh I love the color I want him just go ahead and send him to me lol.I love hime he looks so sweet.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

:hello1: I knew you'd get him! He's gorgeous! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Ohhhh, I just want to kiss that little nose, he is sweet!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Precious!!


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

oh he is so cute, I love the second pic!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

:love7: Be still my heart, that is one awesome little guy. I really love his head, stop, and coat! Congratulations.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

he has the cutest face ever !


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww what a little cutie pie x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Stunning! x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He is adorable - you must be so excited!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!
Love his colouring and cute wee face.
Congrats! xx


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww gorgeous puppy x


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

awwww hes so cute.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

goodness i swear i just smelled the puppy breath threw the screen!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She is cute! I bet your excited!


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

what a gorgeous little baby, i am very jelous xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

What a beautiful little boy he is lovley... makes me want to start looking now for my little girl...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh my! He is gorgeous!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww look at him yawning......i'm getting all soppy now........tooo cute x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

he is so cute....what sweet baby pictures..Congratulations to you !


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very pretty colour!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

He is so very handsome. Fabulous color and face! Congrats.


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

He is just too cute for words! :love1:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous and adorable!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

He's gorgeous! All I can think of when I see that 2nd pic is eating up that puppy breath!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

He is too cute!! Love the name..looks like he is gonna live up to it!


----------



## MLaCross (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh those little ears are too cute!! He is adorable


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG! I love him! Look at that little tongue lol. Is he a chocolate merle? Or brindle? Sorry I can't tell. He's such a tiny booger!!!

I can't wait until I can post pics of our new furbaby.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh for cute. Love that choc color.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW, he is amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwwwwww, he's so gorgeous!! Puppy breath - YES!!! =)


----------

